# Suche Klöckner Moeller ZB4-501-UM1



## Windtek (7 September 2006)

Hallo liebe Leute,
wir suchen zecks Verbindung Klömö SPS PS3 und PC
den Externen Schnitstellenumsetzer ZB4-501-UM1.
Ich hoffe damit eine Verbindung von SPS PS2 und dem Programm
Sucosft S30 herstellen zu können.


----------

